# Galaxy tab 3 7.0 SM-T210 problem



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

I switched my tablet on this morning and it started to update the firmware otg then it failed. I searched the internet and found Samsung Kies which I downloaded to my laptop and tried to use that to update my tablet. That keeps failing too, has anyone got any ideas what I could try? Thanks for any help. pin62.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Hard reset




which takes it back to new condition.


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello plodr,Thank you for your help, I had a look at the link on youtube but there is no sound, I will try it again and try and sort out the sound problem.pin62.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

It is a video; it has no audio. Read the screen messages.
At 1:14 he points what 3 keys you hold down and the message appears on the screen.


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello Liz, I managed to get through to Samsung in Sheffield UK and they will see to it for me, Thank you for the help given,pin62. (Alan)


----------

